# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  World Cyber Games Việt Nam 2010 mở đăng ký thi đấu

## thutrang

Thứ sáu, 23/07/2010 – 12:30
Các game thủ mong muốn tham gia thi đấu phải tiến hành đăng ký 2 bước .
World Cyber game online Việt Nam 2010 
Vòng Chung Kết World Cyber Games 2010 sẽ được tổ chức tại Los Angeles
Không khí đang nóng dần lên trong cộng đồng game thủ thể thao điện tử khi giải đấu World Cyber Game hay Việt Nam 2010 chuẩn bị mở đăng ký trực tuyến. Do số lượng tham gia ở các game có giới hạn nên các đội và các cá nhân sẽ không thể tham gia nếu đăng ký trễ.

Thông tin về việc đăng ký tham gia choi game World Cyber Games Việt Nam 2010
Các game thủ mong muốn tham gia thi đấu phải tiến hành đăng ký 2 bước 
Bước 1 - Đăng ký trực tuyến
• Đăng ký tại website chính thức của giải
• Thời gian mở đăng ký: từ 10 giờ ngày 24/08/2010 đến 17 giờ ngày 02/08/2010
Bước 2 - Xác nhận thi đấu
• Sau khi hoàn thành việc đăng ký trực tuyến, các game thủ cần tiến hành đến xác nhận thi đấu
• Thời gian xác nhận thi đấu: ngày 07/08/2010 và ngày 08/08/2010 (từ 10 giờ đến 17 giờ)
• Địa điểm xác nhận thi đấu: phòng game CYZONE – Số 90 Ngõ 167 Tây Sơn, Đống Đa, Hà Nội Chơi thắng sẽ có vàng với gia vang 9999
Lưu ý
Chỉ những đội, người chơi có đăng ký trực tuyến mới có tên trong danh sách xác nhận thi đấu. Vì vậy, nếu bỏ qua bước đăng ký trực tuyến sẽ xem như không có cơ hội tham gia giải đấu.
Các đội, người chơi đăng ký trực tuyến sớm nhất và tiến hành xác nhận thi đấu đầy đủ sẽ được chọn tham gia thi đấu.


Bản đồ phòng game







Hưởng thụ và chiêm ngưỡng hoa hau viet nam 2010

----------

